# Shelby has a new show



## cat-face timber (Jul 30, 2013)

I saw a preview on the History Channell last night.
Shelby will have his own show.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 30, 2013)

Starts Tuesday: The Legend of Shelby the Swamp Man - Episodes, Video & Schedule - History.com


----------



## origionalrebel (Jul 30, 2013)

is this the show where Shelby and Genius team up?





what a premise!!!!!!!


----------



## cre10 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would think they would run out of stuff to show after 2 or 3 episodes. As long as they don't show him wearing his wife's thongs again it might be ok :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 30, 2013)

cre10 said:


> I would think they would run out of stuff to show after 2 or 3 episodes. As long as they don't show him wearing his wife's thongs again it might be ok :msp_thumbdn:



I have the feeling it is going to be like "Dirty Jobs with Shelby." :msp_razz:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jul 31, 2013)

Reckon Shelby uses bar oil in that Stihl? Or is it strictly water cooled?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I watched about 20 minutes of 1 episode. It was all I could take. Looks like lots of Axemen camera work.


----------



## roberte (Aug 17, 2013)

2dogs said:


> I watched about 20 minutes of 1 episode. It was all I could take. Looks like lots of Axemen camera work.



wow im shocked to hear that, not.

I watched exactly 0 minutes. Hes got to be at 14 minutes of 15


----------



## avason (Aug 17, 2013)

I watched for a few minutes...like others said I couldn't take much of it. Very scripted indeed.oop: We should have a steamy poop.


----------



## classic rider (Aug 17, 2013)

I thought ax man was bad but this is out of controllll STUPID


----------



## TPA (Aug 18, 2013)

3-4 episodes in to this series now. The scripting is obvious. The show has totally abandoned anything to do with what Shelby did for a living. No logging to be seen anywhere.

The last episode, where swamp rats were removed from a wealthy couples house, furniture destruction was staged. 
When the table was broken, It was obvious that it was a very cheap throw away piece.

History has developed an new genre...Scripted Reality.


----------



## mga (Nov 7, 2013)

meanwhile, shelby laughs all the way to the bank......

the guy must really be raking in some money to afford all the toys he has.


----------



## 066blaster (Nov 22, 2013)

the guys an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the show sucked. nuff said!!!


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Dec 9, 2013)

I almost watched the Christmas special, but then I found the remote.


----------



## rob*wood-cutta (Aug 10, 2015)

it's funny that this is one of the breads. I had an opportunity to meet you she'll be quite a few times. I worked with a company out of Louisiana named la men and we at the time we were in the process of being possibly sound with Shelby.I can honestly say that that dude is out there. He's cool as hell but a lot of people think he puts on a show for the camera. In all honesty he turns it down about a notch or two. the craziest dude I've ever met.


----------

